
Disney Research Makes Dynamic Robots Less Wiggly, More Lifelike - sohkamyung
https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-hardware/disney-research-dynamic-robotic-characters
======
harperlee
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20670932](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20670932)

------
neom
Disney Research Youtube channel is an amazing place to hang out:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/DisneyResearchHub/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/DisneyResearchHub/videos)

~~~
Reedx
That's great, thanks. Boston Dynamics is a good one too, although less
frequent:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/BostonDynamics](https://www.youtube.com/user/BostonDynamics)

Anyone know of other channels like these?

~~~
shiftpgdn
University of Michigan has an interesting channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/DynamicLegLocomotion](https://www.youtube.com/user/DynamicLegLocomotion)

Also Nvidia's YouTube channel occasionally has interesting videos on their
Jetson platform.

------
fromthestart
I wonder if this is a tractable reinforcement learning problem. The objective
is somewhat clearly defined-minimize spatial deviation over time from the
input path.

~~~
klodolph
In order to train the model, wouldn’t you want a physics simulation, so you
can train the model quickly? But if you had a physics simulation, aren’t there
much easier methods to use than machine learning?

~~~
azr79
Who said there was any machine learning?

~~~
klodolph
The comment I was replying to was talking about machine learning.

------
basicplus2
TLDR:

Active damping

~~~
proaralyst
Except if you read the article you'd realise this is not active damping.
They're optimising the movements using a physical model so that they don't
need active damping at all.

~~~
shawnz
What they are saying in the article is that they are optimizing the movements
using a physical model so that they don't need _passive_ damping.. but isn't
that exactly what active damping is?

~~~
lawlessone
it's preparing the movements in advance via simulation, is it still active
damping if it has done that?

~~~
faceplanted
I don't think so, no. It would need to be reactive to active damping, and as
the article says, there aren't any onboard sensors, so if you push them
they'll wobble like crazy.

